# [Review] Xilence Performance A Series 530 Watt



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2014)

[font='Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif']*Xilence Performance A Series 530 Watt*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Heute teste ich das brandneue Xilence Performance A Series in der Version mit 530 Watt. Dieses Netzteil soll weniger als 40 Euro kosten und trotzdem mit einer guten Technik überzeugen. Ich bin gespannt wie es sich in meinem Review schlägt!*​*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*
*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*3. Äußeres, Lieferumfang und Kabelausstattung*
*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*5. Testumgebung*
*6. Effizienz*
*7. Spannungsregulation*
*8. Lautstärke*
*9. Fazit*​*1. Intro*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Die vergangenen Tage waren ziemlich spannend für mich. Ich habe vor kurzem ein Netzteilroundup mit günstigen Netzteilen in der Preisklasse bis 45 Euro getestet, indem das Xilence Redwing alles andere als überzeugen konnte. Ein paar Tage nach dem Test wurde ich tatsächlich von Xilence kontaktiert, die natürlich alles andere als begeistert von dem Ergebnis waren. Statt sich aber nun mit mir zu streiten, bot man mir an, das brandneue Netzteil aus dem Hause Xilence als weltweit erster Forentester zu testen! Die Zeit wurde verdammt knapp, denn ich habe das Netzteil erst vor ein paar Stunden erhalten, dabei wird das Netzteil bereits heute offiziell vorgestellt bzw. verkauft! Ich freue mich dazu nun umso mehr, euch das weltweit erste Review zum neuen Xilence Performance A Series zu präsentieren! ​
*Vorab möchte ich mich bei Xilence für die kurzfristige und schnelle Bereitstellung des Testsamples bedanken.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


> Hildesheim, 16. Juli 2014 - Xilence, Spezialist für Kühlung, Stromversorgung und Geräuschminimierung von PCs und Notebooks, präsentiert mit der Performance-A-Netzteil-Serie die erste neue Produktlinie nach der Übernahme durch die Listan GmbH & Co KG. Die neue Netzteil-Serie ist preislich im Einstiegssegment beheimatet - trotzdem bietet die Performance-A-Serie beachtliche Werte, glänzt mit Effizienz, einem kompletten Sicherheitspaket und wertigen Komponenten. Das Netzteil richtet sich somit sowohl an preisbewusste Reseller, als auch preis-/leistungsbewusste Endkunden. Ein großes Marktpotenzial  sieht Xilence auch im Replacementmarkt für Umrüstung/Austausch in Bezug auf die Neue Ökodesign-Richtlinie ErP2014.



Dieser Text stammt aus der Pressemitteilung von Xilence. Die Performance A Serie soll sich also im Einstiegssegment ansiedeln, trotzdem will der Hersteller nicht an technischen Details gespart haben. Schauen wir uns einmal die technischen Details des Netzteilaufklebers an:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von den angegebenen 530 Watt werden 456 Watt über die 12V-Rail bereitgestellt. Damit ist das Performance A auch problemlos für aktuelle Computer nutzbar. Xilence hat sich für ein Single-Rail Design entschieden, bei 38 Ampere auf der 12V-Rail sehe ich bei einer guten Absicherung keine Probleme. Apropos Absicherung:



> Sechs integrierte Sicherheitsschaltungen sorgen für einen allzeit sicheren Betrieb. So bieten die Performance-A-Netzteile OVP (Überspannungsschutz), UVP (Unterspannungsschutz), OCP (Überstromschutz), OTP (Übertemperaturschutz), SCP (Kurzschlussschutz) und auch OLP (Überlastungsschutz).



Bei den Schutzschaltungen macht Xilence also keine Kompromisse. Selbst OTP ist vorhanden, was in dieser Preisklasse eine Seltenheit ist. Ob die versprochenen Schutzschaltungen auch wirklich integriert wurden, kläre ich bei der Technikanalyse. Das Netzteil besitzt außerdem eine 80 Plus-Zertifizierung und erfüllt die seit Juli gültige ErP2014-Norm.​*3. Äußeres, Lieferumfang und Kabelaustattung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Produktverpackung überrascht etwas, hierbei handelt es sich um einen sehr kompakten Würfel. Im Gegensatz zu den ebenfalls kompakten Netzteilverpackungen anderer Hersteller entsteht  hier aber keine Platzangst, so befindet sich für die Kabel immer noch genug Luft zum Atmen und zum Schutz gegen Außeneinwirkung im Inneren. Auf der Rückseite des Kartons wird es interessant: An dieser Stelle sind die Kabellängen und die technischen Details vermerkt, welche wir uns nun ein wenig genauer anschauen wollen:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lieferumfang fällt mit der Bedienungsanleitung, dem Kaltgerätestecker und Gehäuseschrauben vollständig aus - über ein paar Kabelbinder würde sich ein Kunde aber sicherlich auch freuen. Mein nächster Augenmerk gilt den Details des Netzteils:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon auf den ersten Blick wird klar: Hierbei handelt es sich um ein Netzteil von Xilence! Das schwarze Gehäuse besitzt eine Länge von 14 Zentimetern und bleibt daher erfreulich kurz. Im Kontrast dazu steht der rote 120 mm große Lüfter, welcher von einem klassischen Lüftergitter bedeckt wird. In der Mitte prangt das Logo von Xilence, welches dafür sorgt, dass das Lüftergitter um etwa einen Millimeter übersteht. Trotzdem sollte es zu keinen Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen.

Bei den Kabeln hat Xilence jedoch ein wenig gespart. Nur das dicke ATX-Kabel besitzt einen Kabelsleeve, alle anderen Kabel werden von Kabelbindern zusammengehalten. In dieser Preisklasse ist das aber durchaus vertretbar. Kurios muten die rosafarbenen 5 Volt-Kabel und die hautfarbenen 3,3 Volt-Kabel an, Xilence versicherte aber, dass dieser Produktionsfehler nur bei den anfangs produzierten Netzteilen aufgetreten ist. Ansonsten gibt es an der Verarbeitung nichts auszusetzen.​
*Die Kabelstränge im Detail:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit der Länge der Kabel bricht Xilence zwar keine neuen Rekorde, aber Anlass zur Kritik gibt es auch hier nicht. Mit sechs SATA- und zwei 6+2 Pin PCI-Express-Steckern sind die Kabelstränge zudem reichlich bestückt.​*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Kommen wir nun zum spannendsten Teil dieses Reviews, der Technik. Vorab aber eine Warnung:
*Nicht nachmachen! Ihr begebt euch in Lebensgefahr wenn ihr ein Netzteil aufschraubt, desweiteren geht die Garantie verloren!*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der OEM-Hersteller der Elektronik ist HEC. Das Layout kommt in ähnlicher Form auch in einigen Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 zum Einsatz. Auffällig sind die zwei verschiedenen Kühldesigns, zumindest der Kühler auf der Primärseite weist eine ordentliche Größe auf.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beginnen wir mit der Eingangsfilterung: Diese ist mit einer Plastikfolie vom restlichen Netzteil getrennt worden. Auf der kleinen Zusatzplatine befinden sich zwei Y- und ein X-Kondensator, zudem eine Spule. Auf der Hauptplatine geht es weiter mit einem MOV (Metal Oxide Varistor) und einer Schmelzsicherung. Insbesondere der MOV als passiver Überspannungsschutz ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit, sehr gut! Weiter geht es mit zwei Y- und einem X-Kondensator, zwei Spulen und der Gleichrichterbrücke, welche allerdings ohne Kühlkörper auskommen muss.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinter der PFC-Spule befindet sich der Primärkondensator. Verbaut wurde ein Modell von Teapo, welches folgende Daten aufweist: 330yF Kapazität bei 400V Spannungsfestigkeit und einer Temperaturfestigkeit von 85°C. In dieser Preisklasse ist diese Wahl als völlig in Ordnung zu bezeichnen. Auch auf der Sekundärseite wurden durchgehend Kondensatoren von Teapo verbaut, welche eine Temperaturfestigkeit von 105°C aufweisen. Damit ist hier eine höhere Qualität verbaut worden als in wesentlich teureren Netzteilen anderer Hersteller, hervorragend! DC-to-DC Wandler kann man in dieser Preisklasse natürlich nicht erwarten, daher muss man mit einer Gruppenregulation vorlieb nehmen. Die verwendeten Bauteile sind in der Leistungsklasse von 530 Watt aber angemessen dimensioniert worden.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Protection-IC wurde ein Sitronix ST9S429-PG14 verbaut. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen umbenannten Unisonic S3515, welcher die Schutzschaltungen UVP/OVP und OCP auf 3,3V, 5V und zwei 12V-Rails bereitstellt. Damit hat Xilence nicht zu viel versprochen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Lüfter setzt Xilence auf ein einfaches Gleitlagermodell, welches die Bezeichnung EFS-12E12H besitzt. Das "H" deutet es schon an, der Lüfter ist für hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt, ich bin gespannt wie sich das Netzteil später im Praxistest schlägt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Unterseite der Platine wird ersichtlich, dass es sich hier tatsächlich um ein Single-Rail Design handelt (roter Pfeil). Die Lötqualität geht in Ordnung, setzt aber keine Maßstäbe.

Insgesamt bin ich von der Qualität der verbauten Elektronik positiv überrascht, in dieser Preisklasse hätte ich wesentlich günstigere Bauteile erwartet.​*5. Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Der Test wird in einem offenen Testsystem durchgeführt, Gehäuselüfter fallen daher weg. Die Außentemperatur lag in diesem Test bei kuscheligen 25,5 Grad Celsius.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die *Geforce GTX 480* stellt die Single-GPU Grafikkarte mit der höchsten Leistungsaufnahme dar. Hierbei ließe sich theoretisch eine Aufnahme von weit über 600 Watt generieren, aber selbst der gute Kühler von Zotac ist mit der Leistung überfordert, das vorläufige Maximum des Gesamtsystems liegt daher erst einmal bei ca. 520 Watt. 

Die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems haben ich mit Hilfe eines *Profitec KD 302* gemessen. Hierbei habe ich 6 Lastszenarios generiert: 
Szenario 1: Gesamtsystem im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 80 W)
Szenario 2: Prime95, Grafikkarte im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 175 W)
Szenario 3: Furmark, Voltage des Grafikchips bei 950 mv, Chiptakt gedrosselt auf 500 MHz (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 270 W)
Szenario 4: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 950 mv (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 360 W)
Szenario 5: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1013 mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 450 W)
Szenario 6: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1050 mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 520 W)

Die einzelnen Werte wurden entnommen, nachdem sich die Temperaturen der Komponenten einpendelten.

Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines *Voltcraft SL-100* durchgeführt. Dabei wurde das Netzteil bestmöglich vom restlichen System getrennt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm vom Lüfter positioniert.

Die Messwerte zur Spannungsregulation wurden mit einem *Voltcraft VC130-1* ausgelesen.​*6. Effizienz*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nun genug von der Theorie, schauen wir uns einmal die Effizienz im Praxistest an. Wie schlägt sich das Xilence Performance A im Vergleich?​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das das Performance A nur eine einfache 80 Plus Zertifizierung besitzt, können meine Messwerte soweit bestätigen. Trotzdem ist der Unterschied zu den mit 80 Plus Bronze zertifizierten Geräten sehr gering, außerdem muss man die Messwerte mit den hohen Raumtemperaturen bei diesem Test berücksichtigen. Die Effizienz geht also insgesamt gesehen in Ordnung.​*7. Spannungsregulation*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Spannungsregulation aus? Eine zu niedrige oder zu hohe Spannung kann Komponenten beschädigen oder das System instabil werden lassen. Die Grenzen der Diagramme stellen die ATX-Norm dar. Werte, die außerhalb des Diagramms liegen, liegen somit auch gleichzeitig außerhalb der ATX-Norm.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für ein Netzteil mit Gruppenregulierung ist die Spannungsregulation hervorragend. Das Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 oder das Antec VP450P, welche preislich und technisch dem Xilence Performance A an nächsten kommen, schneiden hier deutlich schlechter ab. Insgesamt macht das Netzteil hier eine wirklich gute Figur.​*8. Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Ganz wichtig ist bei Netzteilen natürlich die Lautstärke. Bevor hier Fragen auftauchen wie ein PC denn ohne Netzteil betrieben werden kann: Ich habe hier das semipassive Seasonic 860W Platinum genommen und so weit wie möglich vom Schallpegel-Messgerät gelegt. Auch wenn der Lüfter in höheren Belastungen minimal aufdreht, sollte er vom restlichen System übertönt worden sein. Vorab eine kleine Definition zur besseren Einordnung:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei niedriger Auslastung ist das Netzteil relativ leise. Sollte man es mit dem Lüfter nach unten in den Gehäuseboden einbauen, wird man es nicht aus dem Gehäuse heraushören können. Bei höherer Auslastung tritt allerdings das ein, was ich angesichts des Lüfters schon bei der Untersuchung der Technik befürchtete: Das Xilence Performance A wird bei höherer Auslastung ziemlich laut. Ich habe diese Geräuschkulisse einmal im Szenario 5 mit meiner Kamera aufgenommen:​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tmKtCbYZHhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*9. Fazit*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Kann die neue Netzteilserie von Xilence nun überzeugen? Ja durchaus, im Vergleich zum Xilence Redwing ist der Fortschritt gigantisch. Das Xilence Performance A ist äußerlich kompakt und sieht ansprechend aus. Die Kabelstränge besitzen eine ordentliche Länge, bei der Farbgebung einiger Kabel sollte allerdings noch einmal nachgebessert werden, was der Hersteller auch direkt zugesichert hat.

Am meisten beeindruckt hat mich die Technik des Netzteils. Die verbauten Komponenten sind qualitativ hochwertig, im Vergleich mit vielen teureren Netzteilen gibt es in der Hinsicht nicht viel zu meckern. Zwar ist die Effizienz nicht ganz auf 80 Plus Bronze-Niveau, aber viel fehlt dem Testkandidaten dazu auch nicht. Sehr gut gefallen hat mir die Spannungsregulation, die für ein gruppenreguliertes Netzteil hervorragend ist. Einzig bei der Lautstärke patzt das Xilence, dieses wird schon bei mittlerer Auslastung relativ laut. Hier sollte noch einmal an der Lüfterkurve gefeilt werden.

Wie viel soll der Spaß den nun kosten? Dazu bemühe ich mich noch einmal der Pressemitteilung von Xilence:


> Die Performance-A-Serie ist ab sofort in vier Wattklassen (430W / 530W / 630W / 730W) verfügbar. Am unteren Ende des Leistungsbereichs bietet Xilence die 430-Watt-Version für  33,90 Euro an. Für das  530-Watt-Netzteil liegt die UVP bei 37,90 Euro und für das 630 Watt-Modell bei 45,90 Euro. Das 730-Watt-Topmodell der Serie kostet laut UVP 52,90 Euro.



Für einen Preis von nur 38 Euro ist der Gegenwert enorm, da verzeiht man dem Netzteil auch gerne den etwas ruppigen Lüfter. Das Xilence Performance A 530W wird bereits wie die restlichen Netzteile der Serie im Preisvergleich geführt, die Preise werden sich im Laufe der Zeit sicherlich einpendeln.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angesichts des geringen Preises und der guten Leistungen im Test, erhält das Xilence Performance A 530 Watt vier von fünf Sterne*, sowie den goldenen Preis-/Leistungsrüssel von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Mein Awardsystem hat sich etwas geändert. Statt früher Gold, Silber und Bronze-Awards zu vergeben, vergebe ich ab sofort Sterne. Die Wertungen werden zwischen 2 und 5 Sternen liegen, schlechtere Produkte erhalten meinen Fail-Award. Es wird auch halbe Sterne geben, z.B. 3,5 Sterne. Vier Sterne entsprechen somit dem ehemaligen Bronze-Award, 4,5 Sterne dem Silber-Award und 5 Sterne dem Gold-Award. In Sachen Preis-/Leistung bleibt allerdings alles beim alten.[/font]


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2014)

Wie schon im Netzteil-Diskussionsthread vermutet, habe ich tatsächlich ein Sample des Xilence Performance A bekommen ^^ Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen des Reviews!


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juli 2014)

Rewiew war für den kurzen Zeitrahmen mal so richtig Delta 
Das Netzteil ist jetzt nichts besonseres, ein SingleRail L8 mit BilligLüfter und schlechterer Effizienz, was das 730Watt taugt wäre noch interessanter 
Wird das Teil von FSP gefertigt?


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2014)

OEM ist HEC, es handelt sich also um eine andere Basis als bei den meisten L8. Der Preis entschädigt allerdings für so einiges, ein vollwertiges Netzteil mit 530 Watt bekommt man für knapp 40 Euro fast überhaupt nicht


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juli 2014)

HEC, kenn ich nicht . bei meinem L8 hab ich den Kaffee auf, dauernd am fiepen 
Das LcGold ist aber auch nicht in so weiter ferne, hat dafür mal eben drei Effizienz- Zertifikate mehr, DC-DC.


----------



## eXquisite (16. Juli 2014)

> HEC



HEC baut die L8-CM, quasi noch schlimmer als die normalen Gruppenregulierten Geräte aber dennoch nicht schlecht. Die Modelle stehen übrigens schon in meiner Liste, jetzt darf ich das auch endlich verraten 

Wenn einer von Listan bzw. Xilence meinen Beitrag hier ließt, könnt ihr kein DPP10 als "Xilence" Performace Irgendwas anbieten für ca. 90 Euro? 

Dann könntet ihr BQ dicht machen^^ Am besten das E10 auch.

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2014)

Oh, wenn du HEC nicht kennst, dann solltest du dich aber nochmal einlesen ^^ Soweit ich weiß basiert dein Netzteil sogar auf fast derselben Plattform wie das Xilence in diesem Test 

Das LC-Power kostet allerdings auch mal eben 50% Aufpreis, das ist schon eine ganze Menge.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juli 2014)

25%, das kleinere hat ja noch Reserven und das Xilence auch nur 450Watt.
Die Plattform war doch aus 2008, also nicht so berauschend, oder? 
Immerhin sind bei HEC alle Teile drin und ausreichend Kühlkörper.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2014)

Auch das Xilence hat Reserven, schau dir mal die Spannungsregulation an, die ist hervorragend. Das Netzteil war noch nicht am Ende, der Lüfter hingegen irgendwo schon ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juli 2014)

Wieso ist es eigentlich ineffizienter als das L8, trotz SingleRail?  Schlechtere Bauteile verwendet?


----------



## Esinger (16. Juli 2014)

naund immerin bessert sich xilence jetzt muss der alte schrott verschwinden und weiter so es geht doch ausser der lautstärke ist das ding doch in ordnung immerhin kein knallfrosch wie alten xilence dinger dir bei 50prozennt last bumm gemacht haben


----------



## eXquisite (16. Juli 2014)

> naund immerin bessert sich xilence jetzt muss der alte schrott verschwinden und weiter so es geht doch ausser der lautstärke ist das ding doch in ordnung immerhin kein knallfrosch wie alten xilence dinger dir bei 50prozennt last bumm gemacht haben



Die alten Xilence Dinger kamen ja auch nicht aus dem Hause Listan, wenn man BQ im Rücken hat muss ja Quasi was ähnliches kommen, in dem Fall ein L8-CM Lite zum super Preis, ich hab da wenig zu meckern.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juli 2014)

Da hast du recht, ist ein großer Sprung, dass man sie mittlerweile als ernshafte Konkurrenzangebote sehen kann


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Auf der Unterseite der Platine wird ersichtlich, dass es sich hier tatsächlich um ein Single-Rail Design handelt (roter Pfeil). Die Lötqualität geht in Ordnung, setzt aber keine Maßstäbe.


 Nein, schaut eher nach 2 Rails aus.
Und die Lötqualität geht nicht nur in Ordnung, die ist gut bis sehr gut.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. Juli 2014)

Schönes Review. Ich hoffe die hsben dir kein Extra-Review-Exemplar geschickt ^^


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2014)

Nett aber nicht mehr, jetzt wissen wir wozu Listan Xilence gakuft hat, wie ich schon vermutet hab um LC Power im billig sektor paroli zu bieten

@Stefan Dito

@SpeCnaZ sowas kannst du nie ausschließen  außer du kaufst irgendwo deine sample



tsd560ti schrieb:


> HEC, kenn ich nicht . bei meinem L8 hab ich den Kaffee auf, dauernd am fiepen
> Das LcGold ist aber auch nicht in so weiter ferne, hat dafür mal eben drei Effizienz- Zertifikate mehr, DC-DC.



kennst du bestimmt wenn du schonmal ein Atelco PC gesehen hast, die bauen seit 20 Jahren deren NT aber  auch NT für Acer & Co

Sonst gbts noch die Hausmarke Cougar


----------



## Maqama (16. Juli 2014)

Dann kann man die 430 Watt Version ja für Officerechner in Betracht ziehen.
Der Preis von 34€ wäre ja hervorragend.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, schaut eher nach 2 Rails aus.
> Und die Lötqualität geht nicht nur in Ordnung, die ist gut bis sehr gut.


 
Wo siehst du denn da zwei Rails? Alle 12V-Kabelenden wurden miteinander verbunden.


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2014)

Für Office-Rechner mit eventuell späteren Aufrüstambitionen in Richtung Gaming durchaus interessant, preislich außerordentlich attraktiv. Grundsätzlich finde ich es sowieso toll, dass Xilence jetzt unter den Fittichen von Listan endlich mal günstige Netzteile bauen lässt, die keine Chinakracher sind. 
Der Test ist wie immer.


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2014)

Xilence hat eigentlich kurz vor ihrem tot angefangen brauchbare Netzteile anzubieten XQ, R3 usw


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch bereits nach einem Testmuster gefragt für meine nächste Chroma-Runde. Ich will richtige Messwerte sehen, also heissts wohl selber machen


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Juli 2014)

Super Review, keine Frage (Finds toll, dass du ein Video zur Lautstärke eingefügt hast ).

Aber wenn das mal kein selektiertes Exemplar war 
Für 34-38€ so ein Netzteil anzubieten, mit durchgehend Taepo Caps (Abgesehen vom schrottigen Lüfter )? Machen die da überhaupt noch Gewinn dran? Es ist zwar Gruppenreguliert, aber die Spannungsstabilität ist mal einwandfrei.

@_chiller_
Könntest du, sobald die Serie frei erhältlich ist und nicht nur Vorserien Exemplare, den Test wiederholen und mit diesem Test vergleichen? Nur um sicherzustellen, dass es kein selektiertes Exemplar war


----------



## Maqama (16. Juli 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Super Review, keine Frage (Finds toll, dass du ein Video zur Lautstärke eingefügt hast ).
> 
> Aber wenn das mal kein selektiertes Exemplar war
> Für 34-38€ so ein Netzteil anzubieten, mit durchgehend Taepo Caps (Abgesehen vom schrottigen Lüfter )? Machen die da überhaupt noch Gewinn dran? Es ist zwar Gruppenreguliert, aber die Spannungsstabilität ist mal einwandfrei.
> ...


 

Vielleicht versuchen die erstmal von ihrem schlechtem Image runter zu kommen und verkaufen die neue Serie für +-0.
Viel Gewinn ist zumindestens nicht drin.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2014)

Ich schaue mal, dass ich in ein paar Wochen/ Monaten die 430W-Version bekomme, aber ich gehe davon aus das es sich hier nicht um ein extra angefertigtes Review-Sample handelt 

Edit:

In der Pressemitteilung stand übrigens folgendes:


> "Die Akquisition seitens Listan bringt für Xilence deutliche Synergie-Effekte mit sich: Durch die Zusammenlegung der Logistik werden außerdem die Kosten reduziert und als Preisvorteil an die Kunden weitergegeben."


Insofern kann das schon hinkommen.


----------



## eXquisite (16. Juli 2014)

> Ich habe auch bereits nach einem Testmuster gefragt für meine nächste Chroma-Runde. Ich will richtige Messwerte sehen, also heissts wohl selber machen



Nimm mich mit, ich möchte auch mal eine Chroma sehen 



> Aber wenn das mal kein selektiertes Exemplar war
> Für 34-38€ so ein Netzteil anzubieten, mit durchgehend Taepo Caps (Abgesehen vom schrottigen Lüfter )? Machen die da überhaupt noch Gewinn dran? Es ist zwar Gruppenreguliert, aber die Spannungsstabilität ist mal einwandfrei.



Man muss eben auch auf den BQ Support verzichten und der Silent Wings kostet ja auch was.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2014)

Sehr gutes Review. 
Für den Preis schon recht brauchbar auch wenn der laute Lüfter nicht hätte sein müssen.
Für ein paar Cent mehr wäre sicher was besseres möglich gewesen.



poiu schrieb:


> Xilence hat eigentlich kurz vor ihrem tot angefangen brauchbare Netzteile anzubieten XQ, R3 usw


 
Jetzt weißt du wieso es sie zerrissen hat.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juli 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> kennst du bestimmt wenn du schonmal ein Atelco PC gesehen hast, die bauen seit 20 Jahren deren NT aber  auch NT für Acer & Co
> 
> Sonst gbts noch die Hausmarke Cougar



Danke, das war eigentlich Ironie, weil meine HEC- Kiste bis zum aufdrehen der Gehäuselüfter zischt und vor allem sehr laut fiept, ohne Grund/Belastung,  aber Danke für die Erklärung.  
Das Cougar quasi der Abverkauf/das Label ist wusste ich aber nicht.


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Nimm mich mit, ich möchte auch mal eine Chroma sehen


Listan (be quiet!) ist da ein bisschen schwierig, da die bei "fremden Gästen" mal richtig aufräumen müssten und nicht die Vorserienmuster etc. offen liegen lassen können. Zudem haben die sehr begrenzt Termine. Aber du kannst ja mal bei Enermax nett anfragen, da habe ich damals auch mit dem Chroma-Testen für Tech-Review angefangen. Zudem ist die Enermax-Chroma manuell und damit anfangs leichter zu bedienen/zu verstehen.


----------



## Goyoma (16. Juli 2014)

Grandioser Test! Übersichtlich und ghut gestaltet! 

Ich bin ebenso überrascht was das Netzteil drauf an! 

Hätte ich nicht erwartet, würdest du es vielleicht sogar als empfohlen für neuere Käufe einstufen?  - keine Angst, dein G450M nehme ich natürlich trotzdem, aber nur so aus reiner Neugier frage ich!


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt du wieso es sie zerrissen hat.



entweder hatten die schon vorher Probleme oder es war zuspät usw. LC Power schafft langsam denn richtigen weg auch wen nvieles noch billig ist 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Danke, das war eigentlich Ironie, weil meine HEC- Kiste bis zum aufdrehen der Gehäuselüfter zischt und vor allem sehr laut fiept, ohne Grund/Belastung,  aber Danke für die Erklärung.
> Das Cougar quasi der Abverkauf/das Label ist wusste ich aber nicht.



Cougar war eigentlich eine geniale idee man wollte diese deutsche Marke etablieren, die Cougar waren auch immer besser als die 08/15 HEC Teile. International gab es aber auch unterschiede  



Philipus II schrieb:


> Listan (be quiet!) ist da ein bisschen schwierig, da die bei "fremden Gästen" mal richtig aufräumen müssten und nicht die Vorserienmuster etc. offen liegen lassen können. Zudem haben die sehr begrenzt Termine. Aber du kannst ja mal bei Enermax nett anfragen, da habe ich damals auch mit dem Chroma-Testen für Tech-Review angefangen. Zudem ist die Enermax-Chroma manuell und damit anfangs leichter zu bedienen/zu verstehen.



Ehrlich ich finde die Manuellen in jedem Punkt besser als die großen, die Großen sind auch eher für die massenproduktion gedacht.

Dauert auch halt länger aber die Werte sind auch nachvollziehbarer


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht erwartet, würdest du es vielleicht sogar als empfohlen für neuere Käufe einstufen?  - keine Angst, dein G450M nehme ich natürlich trotzdem, aber nur so aus reiner Neugier frage ich!


 
Empfehlen kann ich das Netzteil auf jeden Fall, sonst hätte ich es ja nicht ausgezeichnet  Unterhalb des L8 400W und des S7 450W gibt es nun eine gute Alternative für ältere PCs oder für neuere PCs die einen nicht allzu hohen Stromverbrauch haben, da sonst das Netzteil laut wird.


----------



## Goyoma (16. Juli 2014)

Alles klar


----------



## AmdRadeon (16. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein Netzteil von Xilence so gut abschneidet, das kann man für etwas schwächere Systeme empfehlen (sofern es sich bei dem Testgerät wirklich um ein Serienmodell handelt).

Um das Chinaböller-Image loszuwerden sollten sie aber ALLE vorher veröffentlichten Netzteilserien sofort einstampfen und aus dem Verkehr ziehen und anschließend nur noch Netzteile von mindestens einer solchen Qualität oder besser auf dem Markt bringen. Dadrunter sollten sie besser nichts veröffentlichen, da das meine ich die Grenze für qualitativ hochwertige Netzteile ist und solche Netzteile nur dem Image schaden würden.


----------



## eXquisite (16. Juli 2014)

> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein Netzteil von Xilence so gut abschneidet, das kann man für etwas schwächere Systeme empfehlen (sofern es sich bei dem Testgerät wirklich um ein Serienmodell handelt).



Ist ja Quasi ein BQ/HEC Gerät mit schlechterem Lüfter und schlechterem Support, dennoch kann man das super nehmen, da man sich so etwas Geld Spart.


----------



## Philipus II (16. Juli 2014)

Der Support bei Xilence dürfte zu dem der be quiet! System Power identisch sein. Abwicklung über den Handel, mit Kulanz auch direkt. Schlussendlich läuft Logistik und RMA eh über Listan in Glinde.


----------



## Stern1710 (16. Juli 2014)

Erstens: Super Arbeit für die Zeit
Zweitens: Bin ich blind oder hast du tatsächlich vergessen, dir die Kondensatoren auf der Sekundärseite anzusehen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2014)

Wiedereinmal super arbeit  
Jetzt weis ich welches NT meinen Retro PC in Zukunft befeuern wird ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. Juli 2014)

Für Chiller ^^

HAIL MEISTER ^^ 

Das Xilence ist echt nice hoffe das ist kein spezielles Example


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juli 2014)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Erstens: Super Arbeit für die Zeit
> Zweitens: Bin ich blind oder hast du tatsächlich vergessen, dir die Kondensatoren auf der Sekundärseite anzusehen?


 
Nö, steht alles im Text ^^ Das Netzteil verfügt durchgehend über Teapos


----------



## Flay (16. Juli 2014)

Gar nicht mal so schlecht, das Teil  Im Szenario 3 mit 270W dürfte am ehesten der Bereich sein fürs Zocken, da schlägt sich das Teil von der Leistungsaufnahme ja sehr gut im Vergleich zu den BeQuiets. Zu schade, dass ausgerechnet da auch der Lüfter so übel aufdreht. Empfehlenswert für Officerechner und R9 290(X) Besitzer mit Referenzlüfter


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Juli 2014)

Obwohl die Lautstärke bei Szenario 3 noch halbwegs erträglich war. Wenn man es mit dem Lüfter nach unten in den Gehäuseboden baut, ist die Lautstärke noch völlig ok.


----------



## Cosmas (17. Juli 2014)

top test und lob an Listan/Xilence, das sie ihr versprechen, mit der neuen serie BeQuiet! - niveau erreichen zu wollen, auch gehalten haben, nur die turbine sollten sie nochmal überarbeiten...bei den umdrehungen und dem pegel, hat man ja angst, das des ding gleich abhebt^^


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Juli 2014)

Gutes Review. Also kann man es neben den LC 9550 doch Empfehlen?


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juli 2014)

Naja das sind zwei verschiedene Preisklassen. Das Xilence kann man empfehlen, es ist aber eher unterhalb von S7 und L8 angesiedelt.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Juli 2014)

hört sich im Video wesentlich schlimmer an, als es in wirklichkeit is.


----------



## apfeldavid (12. August 2014)

Dankeschön für den Test. Ich hatte wirklich gedacht, das wird mein nächstes Netzteil, aber wie ich gerade vom Xilence Support erfahren habe, ist die Garantie nur 2 Jahre 

nun wird es wohl das XFX Pro Series Full Wired Edition (Bronze) 550W ATX 2.3 werden.

Ciao,
david


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2014)

Das XFX basiert noch auf einer älteren Seasonic Plattform.
Leg ein paar Euro drauf und kauf dir das E9 mit 450 Watt.


----------



## apfeldavid (12. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das XFX basiert noch auf einer älteren Seasonic Plattform.
> Leg ein paar Euro drauf und kauf dir das E9 mit 450 Watt.


 
hm. ich dachte eigentlich an unter 60€ und über 500W 
das ist das system, allerdings jetzt mit 12x4gb : CPU-Z Validator 4.0
es kommt keine grafik rein....
ich hatte es schon mit dem hier am laufen, aber das brauch für einen anderen pc : Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 450W ATX 2.3 (RS450-80GA-J3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

puhh..die hab ich jetzt alle in der auswahl.
Produktvergleich Sharkoon WPM500 500W ATX 2.0, FSP Fortron/Source Raider 550W ATX 2.3 (RA550), XFX Pro Series Full Wired Edition (Bronze) 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9), be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144), Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (

Ciao,
david


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2014)

Das hängt von der Plattform an.
Wie viele 8 Pin Stecker hat denn das Mainboard?


----------



## tsd560ti (12. August 2014)

Über 250-300Watt bei Vollast kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, von daher bist du schon mit Geräten um 400Watt sehr gut beraten. 
Müll wie das WPM kannst du gleich schon mal streichen.


----------



## apfeldavid (12. August 2014)

ich hatte unter prime schon eine last von 250-270. das board hat zwei 8pin stecker und ich hab einen akasas pci-e auf eps12v adapter. damit lief mein cooler master nt ziehmlich gut.
Dankeschön,
david


----------



## sav (17. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für das tolle Review. 

Das Xilence Performance A Series 530 Watt ist für mich im Moment der Preis-Leistungs-Tipp.

Konntest du das Netzteil unter Last deutlich heraushören?


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Dezember 2014)

Bei hoher Last wird das Netzteil schon sehr laut, das Cooler Master B500 v2 bleibt da deutlich leiser. Dafür besitzt das Performance A die etwas bessere Technik


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Dafür besitzt das Performance A die etwas bessere Technik



Und das ist mal eine Aussage.


----------



## sav (11. Dezember 2014)

@_chiller_

Meinst du, man würde es beim spielen wahrnehmen?


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Dezember 2014)

Naja wenn das Xilence rumbrüllt, wird man auch alle anderen Komponenten nicht mehr leise unter Luft kühlen können, daher sehe ich da keine Probleme.


----------

